# Fletching Set-up for Field



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

I am looking to switch from a drop away rest to a spring steel rest and was wondering what fletching set up everyone is using with their spring steel rests.

Thank you!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*fletching*

187 shield cut FF, 3/4" down the shaft, straight clamp Bitz with an obvious offset. Not sure how many degrees, but an easily seen amount.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

+1 on this


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

+2. I love me some flex fletch 187's


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> 187 shield cut FF, 3/4" down the shaft, straight clamp Bitz with an obvious offset. Not sure how many degrees, but an easily seen amount.


Exactly, but as much offset as I can get on the shaft and keep the vane glued on...


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

AAE/Cavalier Plastifletch Max Vanes - 2in Helical


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

+3? 187's with just enough helical to clear my Pro-Tuner!! Great vanes!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> +3? 187's with just enough helical to clear my Pro-Tuner!! Great vanes!!


187's with a straight offset... moderate.... and work great with a Tuner on my ACC's...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

#2 AAE/Cavalier Plastifletch Max Vanes with 2ish degree offset on ACEs thru a Spot-Hogg Infinity launcher. Really liking this combo right now. :shade:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Favorite Field Fletching*

I shot FF 187's for years on my Navigators and Triples with good results. I changed to GT UL 600 Pros a couple of years ago and thought I could get away with a little larger fletch. Started using Tite Flite 200 shield cuts and have never looked back. I have been very happy with the results. Vane Tec
Fita 175's and 1.8's are also very good and very similar in performance to the Flex Fletches but are much easier to get to stick. No more scrubbing the base of the vanes with acetone. I would not hesitate to use any of the above fletches. There is always more than one way to skin a cat. For mid diameter
target arrows nothing beats the Tite Flite 200's.
Jbird


----------

